# جميع ترانيم تاسونى سوسنة ...... من اسيوط



## mena sam (18 أغسطس 2009)

*اهلا بكل اعضاء و زوار منتديات الكنيسة,,,,,

النهارده انا جايبلكم كل ترانيم تاسونى سوسنة اللى بتسمعوها دايما اثناء الموسم السنوى بدير العذراء بجبل اسيوط .... اتمنى ان تعجبكم *​

*التحميل*​
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=fc069b68e4dd2e17d6baebe61b361f7c01c19e93c6bbc7945be6ba49b5870170​


----------

